# New Toy 2!!!



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Hey Hot Rod, I picked mine up from Mancuso's Friday. Blake and Hunter are good salesmen! This thing is a beast! I call it my "Red Neck Limo"!! Maybe we will run into each other out on the trails. Be careful!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected]$$$$$ love the color!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet. Looks great. Congrats


----------

